# American Made Transfer Punch Set



## rwm (Jan 12, 2019)

So I broke down and paid the money for an American made transfer punch set to replace my cheap Asian one with off center points. These are made by Spellman  Manufacturing Company. This is what I got:










OK...as you can see, the business end has been heat treated. However, the tools were quenched in oil and then not cleaned of finished prior to packaging. There is black residue and scale on the end of all the tools! Is is just me, or is this unacceptable? The residue actually rubs of on your fingers when you handle it. These are supposed to be machined to .0025 undersize however I don't see how you could measure that since the scale coating is thicker than that? Yes I can clean these up and I am sure they will work just fine but really....
What are your thoughts on this?
Perplexed
Robert


----------



## Janderso (Jan 12, 2019)

I just checked mine, (same set) no crud on these, they must have missed a step in manufacturing.
Have you used them?
I had the Asian set, used it one time, the one in the orange plastic holder. The tip rounded off.
I called the source where I bought it. They said they will send me another set," just discard that one".
I chose to take a credit and bought the same set you have.


----------



## 4ssss (Jan 12, 2019)

I'd send them back.  That's pretty shabby. Not only not cleaning the working end up, but the heads are going to mushroom and that stand will be useless unless you want to clean them up after every use.


----------



## rgray (Jan 12, 2019)

That's sad. One would think they would have a tumbling or polishing routine done before shipping.


----------



## Diecutter (Jan 12, 2019)

Looks like they hardened the business ends only  by heating them red, then dunking in oil.  OK for diy punches, but in production a controlled atmosphere furnace is faster and produces a higher quality tool.


----------



## Nogoingback (Jan 12, 2019)

Do you know for a fact that they're still made in the USA?  Maybe they aren't any more.


----------



## rwm (Jan 12, 2019)

They claim to be made in the US. I sent a polite inquiry and got this:

*Andrew Klumb <Andy@rehncompany.com>*


Robert;

Thank you for your inquiry.  Our punches are not cosmetically coated post production.  This decision was made for environmental reasons.  The typical black oxide process is incredibly toxic to the environment in its’ waste products.  We opted to end that practice a few years ago.  The process that we use currently post heat treat provides better rust protection than black oxide (minimal at best).  The down side is that you see the heat treat bands.  There is no need to further treat the punches, unless you need something that looks different.  Parts that are plated and/or cosmetically treated typically cause great harm to our environment in the long run – those chemicals do not leave quietly.

Regards,

Andy Klumb

The Rehn Company
419-381-1155
R.L. Spellman Mfg.
419-381-6720

I'm not sure he gets that the parts are actually dirty with oil residue!
Robert


----------



## Aukai (Jan 12, 2019)

Do we know if the Asian punches are heat treated at all, and what treatment would make them more durable? The ones that I have actually used seem to be centered.


----------



## Nogoingback (Jan 12, 2019)

Apart from being dirty, is there any problem that you can see with these tools?  I've noticed a trend with newer tools 
needing cleanup before use.  Cost cutting, you know.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 12, 2019)

Tools aren't what they used to be .


----------



## rwm (Jan 12, 2019)

Nogoingback said:


> Apart from being dirty, is there any problem that you can see with these tools?  I've noticed a trend with newer tools
> needing cleanup before use.  Cost cutting, you know.



No other issue. I plan to clean them up on the lathe an use them.
Robert


----------



## mikey (Jan 12, 2019)

I have Spellman punches and they were clean when I got them. Things have changed, it seems.


----------



## randyjaco (Jan 12, 2019)

I have a cheap set of transfer punches I got from Enco 10-15 years ago. Most of them are as sharp as they were new. They have taken allot of abuse and served me well. I tend tap them lightly and do a final punch with an automatic center punch.

Randy


----------



## kd4gij (Jan 12, 2019)

4ssss said:


> I'd send them back.  That's pretty shabby. Not only not cleaning the working end up, but the heads are going to mushroom and that stand will be useless unless you want to clean them up after every use.




Not if they are used correctly.  They are nor center punches.


----------



## rwm (Jan 13, 2019)

Just to clarify. I received further correspondence that I must be wrong since they quench their parts in water, not oil. That information alone did not remove the residue from my tools. I think the pic is pretty clear.
I tested a punch on the lathe and the residue comes off relatively easily with Scotchbrite. Just have to run them all. I'm sure these will work fine.
Robert


----------



## PT Doc (Feb 12, 2019)

I cleaned them up and they were all fine. After cleanup you can see how much of the punch was heat treated. I would rather get them like that them get them with rust.


----------



## COMachinist (Feb 14, 2019)

Did you ever think they are probably counterfeit? Also punches are never hardened full length, because when stuck with a hammer the edge chips and can penetrate your body.
Just saying
CH


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 15, 2019)

So cleaning up the smaller Vidmar in at work tonight I stumbled on a brand new older un-used set of Spellmans . These seem to be coated in a cosmoline (sp) substance .  They wiped right off and cleaned up nice .


----------

